# Can sketchup pull, swivel on an axi



## ColeyS1 (22 Mar 2014)

Is there a way sketchup can rotate components while still keeping them linked together ? Im mildly fascinated by the wooden toys that you wind the handle then various cams and lever type things cause the bits to bob up and down and move side to side. It'd be great if it was somehow possible to draw this in sketchup, rotate the finger turn then watch all the other bits move. Anyone came up with a way other than a working model ?

Coley

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brentingby (23 Mar 2014)

You might have a look at Sketchy Physics but beware, it can wreak havoc with other plugins. Some examples of what can be done are shown here. I'm sure there are other videos, too.


----------



## ColeyS1 (23 Mar 2014)

Thanks for the linky  certainly worth investigating further !!! Out of curiosity how did you become aware of it ? - just stumbled across it, or perhaps use it ?

Thanks

Coley

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brentingby (23 Mar 2014)

I don't remember how I learned about it. It's been around for years. At least since 2007. I played with it a few times but because it makes other, more useful to me plugins fail, I deleted it.


----------



## xy mosian (23 Mar 2014)

Not Sketchup, but I have found this useful for similar tasks.

http://blog.rectorsquid.com/linkage-mec ... simulator/

A free program to allow linkages to be drawn, and activated. It needs some time to learn how to use it but is worth the effort.
xy


----------



## xy mosian (23 Mar 2014)

Just in case you get carried away with all this :-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... ijnngM-TKo

To me that is inspirational, but I suspect out of reach! Just two strings.

xy


----------



## ColeyS1 (24 Mar 2014)

xy mosian":32zzlr4u said:


> Not Sketchup, but I have found this useful for similar tasks.
> 
> http://blog.rectorsquid.com/linkage-mec ... simulator/
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I get the feeling geek level design might go through the roof over the next few days !
I bought a linear actuator with 100mm or so throw and am hoping I might be able to make a poor mans 'Murphy bed' somehow.
Cheers
Coley

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

